# Why is the fat in your middle last to go?



## JohnO (May 1, 2005)

I'm not there yet got a few pounds to loose before I even know were my abs might be.

However, I'm interested to know why the belly fat is last to go. Whats different about it? How does the body know its diferent?


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

insulin sensitive hence you loose from there firt and last


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

I think there's a gender trait as well - men tend to carry more fat deposits in belly area, whereas women its hips/thighs.


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

Thats the estrogen effect timmy... put a woman on the pill and she gets visited by the titty fairy because she picks up fats in her breasts from the estrogen.

I had a great discussion a few days ago with doctors from the cardiology center I volunteer at. We were discussing the role of diabetes on heart disease and of course the issue as normal turns to fat or in this case hard abdominal fats aka white killer lard. point being you can gain or loose that fastest and its the unhealthy stuff, but what lies underneath is the brown adipose tissue aka fat you burn for heat and thats the slowest and last to go. Both are found in the abdomin but you need two different mechanism to remove them. To remove white fat thats what johno was talking about first, you cut back carbs and it vanishes, but brown fat actually is resistant to this so to loose brown fat you need thermogenics/nutrient partitioning or basically to trick the body into thinking its colder than it is (this is why guys like dnp because they simply don't know the truth about how to remove this fat which is easy, but again they take a lazy way out rather than using science and doing it right) anyway to do this you start cooling the body a bit and using upc like yohimbine to allow the body to get an artificial fever (they actually have virals that last 24 hours you can use pre show as well to make you sick, give you a fever and get you shredded) point is, a low carb diet is what removes the fat faster at first, then holding that diet in place as we approach the lower fat levels we start to use fat burners (herbs and such) plus core temperature manipulation (helio, hydro, cryo therapies) to shed those last few bat. Women carry more brown adipose tissue then men (protects their baby makers) and as such they respond better to a slightly higher carb diet (very slight) and those fat burners then men, but men rerspond better to an atkins diet than women because the have more of the white adipose (which is caused by insulin)

so solutions... loose the fat slowly via a lower carb but balanced diet

use helio, hydro, cryo therapies to help loose the bat

use key herbs in low dosages to manipulate core temp slightly to lower bat

if your competeing switch to a cckd anywhere from 4 to 12 weeks out depending on goals and genetics in order to keep thyroid levels optimal but to shed those last few ounces

(IMO)

Does this make sense? or did I just overcomplex it all again?


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

I forgot to mention...

Or you can just go get liposuction done when you at the middle level of fat (thats about 12% or so) the actually skulpt in the abs better and with it snag some of this brown fat so you can actually get fatter up to 20% and still have what looks to be ads (only if you push they are soft at that point)


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

that was a great explanation chef! liposuction .. (thinks about it) nah thats too easy.


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

ChefX said:


> Thats the estrogen effect timmy... put a woman on the pill and she gets visited by the titty fairy because she picks up fats in her breasts from the estrogen.


Yes, my g/f knows that fairy well!


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

my wife as well... from a small B to a D cup from it. LOL

Makes me very happy!!


----------



## JohnO (May 1, 2005)

Great answer thanks.

I didn't know there was two different fat types.

Now I'm starting to understand the thing with iced water and seasonings that heat you up. As well as your comments on wearing less clothing and turning the heat down.

Maybe I shouldn't have lit the fire this morning!


----------



## Vernon (Apr 21, 2005)

ChefX said:


> Thats the estrogen effect timmy... put a woman on the pill and she gets visited by the titty fairy because she picks up fats in her breasts from the estrogen.
> 
> I had a great discussion a few days ago with doctors from the cardiology center I volunteer at. We were discussing the role of diabetes on heart disease and of course the issue as normal turns to fat or in this case hard abdominal fats aka white killer lard. point being you can gain or loose that fastest and its the unhealthy stuff, but what lies underneath is the brown adipose tissue aka fat you burn for heat and thats the slowest and last to go. Both are found in the abdomin but you need two different mechanism to remove them. To remove white fat thats what johno was talking about first, you cut back carbs and it vanishes, but brown fat actually is resistant to this so to loose brown fat you need thermogenics/nutrient partitioning or basically to trick the body into thinking its colder than it is (this is why guys like dnp because they simply don't know the truth about how to remove this fat which is easy, but again they take a lazy way out rather than using science and doing it right) anyway to do this you start cooling the body a bit and using upc like yohimbine to allow the body to get an artificial fever (they actually have virals that last 24 hours you can use pre show as well to make you sick, give you a fever and get you shredded) point is, a low carb diet is what removes the fat faster at first, then holding that diet in place as we approach the lower fat levels we start to use fat burners (herbs and such) plus core temperature manipulation (helio, hydro, cryo therapies) to shed those last few bat. Women carry more brown adipose tissue then men (protects their baby makers) and as such they respond better to a slightly higher carb diet (very slight) and those fat burners then men, but men rerspond better to an atkins diet than women because the have more of the white adipose (which is caused by insulin)
> 
> ...


Its a load of old $hit as you know

sorry

vern


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Vernon said:


> Its a load of old $hit as you know
> 
> sorry
> 
> vern


Again, another constructive - rude comment...

SOMEONE PLEASE BAN THIS ****


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

Vernon said:


> Its a load of old $hit as you know
> 
> sorry
> 
> vern


Don't be sorry, please, explain to us why? Oh master of the armchair.


----------



## Vernon (Apr 21, 2005)

ChefX said:


> Don't be sorry, please, explain to us why? Oh master of the armchair.


people are fat because they eat more than they burn lets work on that so we can control it forget all the other stuff. K.I.S.S

"simplicity is the tool, used by the wise man ignored by the fool"

kind regards

vern


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

Vern... the question was why do people loose the fat in the middle last. I gave the scientific answer to this question. One that is proven beyond any doubt with science.

To be honest, for you to step into this question and post up... duh it's because they ate to much, is like someone answering, why is the sun hot.. duh because it's on fire. Irk.

You are a ****ing moron. Stop giving advice before you seriously cause someone some harm. You are not a liscensed nutritionistn (if you are, some moron needs to be shot for giving you one), so stop playing health expert before you hurt someone. This is not grade school stuff here. This is the real world. Grow up, and stop the **** you are spewing out.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Yes you are a ****ing retard.

somebody should ban you from this board.


----------



## dk246 (Jun 19, 2004)

megatron said:


> Yes you are a ****ing retard.
> 
> somebody should ban you from this board.


breathing control in through the nose and out through the mouth! lol i see what ur saying tho bro!

:gun: :axe:


----------



## JohnO (May 1, 2005)

Vern

Sorry dude bit if your going to post like that then please stay off my threads, its not constructive and dosn't help when you make the thread about you in a petty way.

If you have something interesting of factual then fine other wise stay off as requested.


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

ChefX said:


> Thats the estrogen effect timmy... put a woman on the pill and she gets visited by the titty fairy because she picks up fats in her breasts from the estrogen.


Well the b#tch never visted me in the 7 years ive been on it!! LOL

Me and a mate were discussing this last night. She is loosing weight off her ass and boobs etc but cant seem to shift her belly...i said that it was the last place that u loose it...i know thats the case for me anyway...now i can tell her why...Cheers Chef!!


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

Nikie cheers


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I always thought the fat around the mid section of a man was to protect his organs from knives and swords when men had to fight. Like the old gladiators. I must be a champ if that is the case.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

winger said:


> I always thought the fat around the mid section of a man was to protect his organs from knives and swords when men had to fight. Like the old gladiators. I must be a champ if that is the case.


LOL :axe:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

winger said:


> I always thought the fat around the mid section of a man was to protect his organs from knives and swords when men had to fight. Like the old gladiators. I must be a champ if that is the case.


lmao!!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well Bravo Chef...

Im learning all the time.

That was quite an impressive post again as usual (can't give anymore rep points to you)

I am very impressed.

That makes very good sense------Now if I can only find a local source of HELIO

Don't worry about *Vern*, one day *Rocky* might post something more than just basic calorie in and calorie out.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Get a room you two! Oh and bring candles, Chefx has no electricity.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I do have some questions for you Chef if you don't mind answering them.

1. I know that clenbuterol is used for brown fat burning.

2. Is ECA also used for brown fat burning?

3. Also do these both help for white fat burning too?

4. Which if you know does HGH burn the most of, white or brown fat?

5. T3, does this also burn white or brown?

6. Ice water if drank throughout the day does this burn brown fat or white?

7. Would swimming in ice water burn brown too?

8. Cardio, I am assuming this is white fat (fuel) but does this burn brown fat too?

9. Atkins burns mostly white fat but after the white fat (fuel) is used up does this burn brown fat?

10. Last Question, Would blocking estrogen when dieting make losing bodyfat easier like using Arimidex?

Sorry for all the questions Chef, I just want to be a bit more clear in this and the board will want to know as well.

Thanks..


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

1. I know that clenbuterol is used for brown fat burning.

>it also burns "some" white

2. Is ECA also used for brown fat burning?

>Yes, as well some white

3. Also do these both help for white fat burning too?

>a small amount, yes

4. Which if you know does HGH burn the most of, white or brown fat?

>brown, but in truth hgh doesn't "so much" burn fat as it does thin the skin, it also contributes to thickening of the smooth muscle tissue lining aka intestines

5. T3, does this also burn white or brown?

>brown mostly but some white

6. Ice water if drank throughout the day does this burn brown fat or white?

>brown mostly but some white

7. Would swimming in ice water burn brown too?

>yes, see funny story by theold writers at muscluar development before it sold out.

8. Cardio, I am assuming this is white fat (fuel) but does this burn brown fat too?

>more white than brown

9. Atkins burns mostly white fat but after the white fat (fuel) is used up does this burn brown fat?

>it burns both but mostly white

10. Last Question, Would blocking estrogen when dieting make losing bodyfat easier like using Arimidex?

>yes and no, estrogen contributes to some fat, more so brown, but not as much as previously thought. The better route would be to control insulin and calories through macronutrient ratios and foods consumed (adjust weekly)

dude you knew those answers already

white is controlled by insulin and calories

brown is controled by temperature and calories

so a combination of tricks allows you to loose both to the max but nice and steady, hence I suggest methods to control insululin, reduce calories, improve tempeature offtake ect ect

Cheers all


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

winger said:


> Get a room you two! Oh and bring candles, Chefx has no electricity.


ahhhhhhhhh lmao!!! :bounce:

good posts hacks&chef


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Thanks Chef for that.

I just wanted to hear it for the board sake and also I was baiting the expert to answer after you

*You are the best chef.....*


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

cheers


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

Hey, could someone please post a quick definition of "white" and "brown" fat.

I don't think I've ever heard of there being two kinds of fats.

Many Thanks,

El Smooth.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Timmy Smooth said:


> Hey, could someone please post a quick definition of "white" and "brown" fat.


Here is a link so you can read it for yourself:

http://arbl.cvmbs.colostate.edu/hbooks/pathphys/misc_topics/brownfat.html


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

Ah, job done, cheers!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Timmy Smooth said:


> Ah, job done, cheers!


Quit sucking up to the mods......


----------



## Vernon (Apr 21, 2005)

The reason the fat stays on the stomach is because the body does not spot reduce fat it does it all over as fat enter the blood to work in times of calroie reduction or increased expenditure

The warmth and rest is where the fat will prefer to be you will lastely get fat on the palm of your hands obviously the joints will not accumilate fat (unlesss your lauren)

so when fat caloires are reduce the body will take it from any area it just me the fatty parts will reduce but the convieneince or fat being on the stomach is not guess work its an evolutionary result the lower body fat you go the more you see in your physiqe ..so when you get vasularity on your lower abbs the other body parts look cool and if your really clever and really smart noty ONLY could you lose your stomach fat totally but you can get ripped glutes (bum) to which none of the people here can say have done but you would then say why does it saty on your ass after your stomach i guess the answer is we find it comfortable sittle on a fat ass ...dont we chefx

hope it helps

vern


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Vernon said:


> The warmth and rest is where the fat will prefer to be you will lastely get fat on the palm of your hands obviously the joints will not accumilate fat (unlesss your lauren)
> 
> hope it helps
> 
> vern


Are you saying that lauren has fatty joints?? WTF??


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

Vern... this doesn't explain why the body doesn't digest the brain then as it is mostly made of fat's and in thise case if the body didn't see a difference it would eat the brain.

By the way, fat on the ass goes by by and I'd like you to explain if the ass is fat or a muscle?

By the way the feet have the largest percentage of fat, not the ass Vern. You are a genuine moron.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

ChefX said:


> By the way the feet have the largest percentage of fat, not the ass Vern. You are a genuine moron.


*Damn, didnt know that.. Thanks..*

The glute is actually the biggest muscle in the body, best place for intramuscular injections too


----------



## gazmatrix (Jan 6, 2005)

Here's a post I read today,<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>

<o></o>

"A good analogy I read somewhere, imagine your body is an empty room and fat is a bunch of boxes. When you start putting boxes in the room you place them in the very back and stack them up and out until the room is full. When you empty the room you take the box closest to the door and slowly work your way back. The stomach area is the very first box you put in the room and the last to come out. It will be the hardest thing to get rid of. The face is the first thing to make noticeable differences. "<o></o>


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Absolutly, face and neck are the first to go.

But you do lose it all over.

Good analogy Gaz


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

NikiE said:


> Are you saying that lauren has fatty joints?? WTF??


NikiE, that is so funny. Rep points for sure.

I smoked a fatty yesturday and we also call them joints..Does that count?


----------



## Vernon (Apr 21, 2005)

gazmatrix said:


> Here's a post I read today,fficeffice" /><O></O>
> 
> <O></O>
> 
> "A good analogy I read somewhere, imagine your body is an empty room and fat is a bunch of boxes. When you start putting boxes in the room you place them in the very back and stack them up and out until the room is full. When you empty the room you take the box closest to the door and slowly work your way back. The stomach area is the very first box you put in the room and the last to come out. It will be the hardest thing to get rid of. The face is the first thing to make noticeable differences. "<O></O>


well done correct i like this so much great analogy dont ever forget that it is a very clever way to learn

you have it spot on dude

respect

vern


----------



## Vernon (Apr 21, 2005)

ChefX said:


> Vern... this doesn't explain why the body doesn't digest the brain then as it is mostly made of fat's and in thise case if the body didn't see a difference it would eat the brain.
> 
> By the way, fat on the ass goes by by and I'd like you to explain if the ass is fat or a muscle?
> 
> By the way the feet have the largest percentage of fat, not the ass Vern. You are a genuine moron.


all 3 of these are the last one i would like everyone to look atr and make your own conclusions feet have more fat than thier back sides .......i dare ANYONE to agree with that and if they do go look in the mirror then look at thier feet

chefx i have read your crap for so long i cannot take you seriously unless you at least take back this stupid OBVIOUS statement

yours suprisingly

vern


----------



## Vernon (Apr 21, 2005)

why the brain does not digest itsself

im shocked

????

vern


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

winger said:


> NikiE, that is so funny. Rep points for sure.
> 
> I smoked a fatty yesturday and we also call them joints..Does that count?


Yep sure does!! LOL


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Vernon said:


> why the brain does not digest itsself
> 
> im shocked
> 
> ...


LMFAO ive decided its just someone having a joke, no way could anyone post this kind of thing and be serious like telling lauren she has fatty joints or asking why the brain does not digest itself. :jerk: LOL na its someone having a laugh,

Vern "Calorie King" Montgomery


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

Vernon, you are wrong!!! It has been scientifically proven that the body stores fat in the belly region to provide a primeval form of defence. Our anscestors used to use their fat bellies like drums to warn of impending dinosaur attacks!

...and that's the end of that chapter!!!


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Timmy Smooth said:


> Vernon, you are wrong!!! It has been scientifically proven that the body stores fat in the belly region to provide a primeval form of defence. Our anscestors used to use their fat bellies like drums to warn of impending dinosaur attacks!
> 
> ...and that's the end of that chapter!!!


You tell him butt!!


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

hackskii said:


> Absolutly, face and neck are the first to go.
> 
> But you do lose it all over.
> 
> Good analogy Gaz


Boobs first to go for me unfortunetly guys, and ass! My two best assests!! LOL

Then legs and then belly...


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

NikiE said:


> Boobs first to go for me unfortunetly guys, and ass! My two best assests!! LOL
> 
> Then legs and then belly...


So your boobs and ass are your best assets and then the legs and belly?.............lol


----------



## Vernon (Apr 21, 2005)

Timmy Smooth said:


> Vernon, you are wrong!!! It has been scientifically proven that the body stores fat in the belly region to provide a primeval form of defence. Our anscestors used to use their fat bellies like drums to warn of impending dinosaur attacks!
> 
> ...and that's the end of that chapter!!!


lol

and that means chefx stamp his feet cus he has fatter feet than his belly maybe it was caused by not gettting his own way as a child and stamped his fatty feet as a drum warning and thats where he got his drum theroy like you

rofl

vern


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

have you seen a pro BBEr on stage?? have you seen his feet?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I think Vern has a foot fetish.


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

Vernon, you are such an ass. i bet you don't weigh over 230 lbs. LOL

You see Vern, the feet contain the most fat due to walking . It works as a makeshift shockabsorber (like womb fat in women) This fat in the feet is made up of brown fat in order to prevent the loss of it in starvation modes and the causing of damage to the feet. In particular the infra-patellar fat pad which in women who wear heels may become tender and swollen causing pain on knee extension. Without fat on the feet you would not be able to walk, this fat on the feet is one of the last places fat will be removed. So even with sub 4% bodyfat you wil contain more fat in your feet per area than any other. Next thing you are going to tell me that fat cells can't swell from inflamation. LOL

Yes, the glute is the largest muscle in the body, its a common myth by people like Vern that its all fat. You are a moron Vern, cut this stupid **** out.

Now we can also change the wording from white or wat and brown or bat to storage and essential fats.

Essential fat is necessary for the normal physiological functioning of the body. It's stored in the bone marrow of organs like the heart, lungs, liver, spleen kidneys, and intestines, and in the tissues of the spinal column and brain. The body needs a small amount of this fat for insulation, cushioning between the body parts and vital organs, and maintaining the functioning of the body systems.

Storage fat makes up the remainder of our fat reserves. This is the type of fat most of us are trying to lose. Storage fat accumulates in the fatty tissues around the organs and in fat deposits beneath the skin. A certain amount of storage fat is necessary for maintaining health, appearance, and good nutrition.

You see Vern, unlike you I am actually a doctor and a nutritionist. I have both experience and the schooling. I do not make up this crap, like you are. Drop the act Vern, before you hurt someone.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

WOW, that was impressive Chef.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Yes it was. I quess I have to give Chefster some rep points..........again.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

great post chef. The troubl,e is I don't htink Vern is actuallyt interested in anyhting but his calories crap.


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

Sorry guys, as I told Lorian I kinda pushed this guy, it gave me a chance to explain some things a bit better and have some fun. In seriousness though, people like this are dangerous.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

ChefX said:


> Sorry guys, as I told Lorian I kinda pushed this guy, it gave me a chance to explain some things a bit better and have some fun. In seriousness though, people like this are dangerous.


This maybe so, but look at all the good posts that came out of it!


----------

